# Polished Wheels



## GroverUK (Dec 2, 2010)

Ive just treated myself to some new wheels that have polished dishes. Over the years ive seen many polished rims that have tarnished and had black or white spiderweb like corrosion on them and obviously I don't want that happening to these.

Im looking for a bit of advice really in how to go about looking after them and also protecting them. Anything from what products to use on them and what not to put on them that might mark or damage them. For instance, will anything with chemicals in it like wonder wheels or tyre shines tarnish them? Will rubbing them with towels or cloths scratch them more easily than say a painted or powder coated wheel?

I put a couple of coats of chemical guys jetseal 109 on before I fitted them. Now, ive never used this before and im not even sure I did it right, it just didn't seem to do anything. I applied it with a soft cloth, rubbed it in till it disappeared, waited 20mins then buffed them up with a clean cloth then repeated. Will that achieved anything?

Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TT_UK (May 27, 2009)

I think the fact is once you get a chip in the lacquer coat and salt can get in, it won't matter whether you've treated the wheels or not. What treatment will do though is make it easy to clean and keep clean.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Jet Seal should do the trick - just keep layering the dishes and wash they regular and they should be sweet. 8)


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

darylbenfield said:


> Jet Seal should do the trick - just keep layering the dishes and wash they regular and they should be sweet. 8)


Why not just use collinite dual layer, on detailing world it tested out to last the longest 3-4 months. However the specialist did say nothing will ever last truly over 3 months.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Either of the two will be fine.


----------



## GroverUK (Dec 2, 2010)

Cheers guys. So what's the best way of applying jetseal to get the best protection and also how often should I do them?


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Wash and a layer of wax with a diluted bilberry cleaner will do the trick. Then store them in the warm come winter.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

As above really.. best if you can get a set of wheels for winter use. Road salt and grit will deffo put your new polished rims at risk more.


----------

